# Adding a Swivel mount for Garmin



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I swapped out my old Garmin 740 for a new and improved one, but it's not offered with a swivel mount. I want to be able to see the screen when I am fishing from the bow. I researched all the GPS mounts out there and did not find one that I liked either do you size, design, vibration, etc. So, I found a down rigger swivel that would work and the price was good. I used Starboard for the base. 
I do have to have the cables pulled out a little more but it works great. The screen does vibrate a little bit when running down the river but it is not bad at all. I am very happy with it. This does raise the unit, but it was less than one of the companies I was looking at for a complete swivel unit. 
The picture with the red circle shows where the cables come out. I just had not cut a channel in the Starboard yet. 





































Countersunk holes: I ordered aluminum screws for the aluminum base from McMaster-Carr so there would not be a chance of corrosion with the metals.



























This picture shows where the cables come out. I just had not cut a channel in the Starboard yet.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like that will work good. Good idea too!


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I would have gone with balls-out, but it would sit higher than the one I have. Plus, I needed to cover the old holes.


----------

